# Capping bucket honey changed color



## Mountainboomer (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello All , I had extracted some honey a few weeks ago and then had to run off to work out of town and just got home last night and strained the cappings that I had left in a white #2 food grade bucket and it came out a lot darker than what we had extracted from the same frames the cappings came from. My guess is that the darker color had come from sitting in the cappings which some were from darker comb , it taste fine and no bad type smell. My question is would you be willing to sale this stuff or keep for your self. Thank you for any of your thoughts.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

If I had any questions about quality, I'd keep it for my own consumption. Don't want unhappy customers!


----------

